# Wildroot bottle



## bottlerocket (Sep 10, 2013)

Can I get some information as to the age of this bottle?
 The bottle has Wildroot embossed on each side. There are leafy patterns on each corner going halfway down the bottle, and on each corner also a fern type leafy pattern down the other half. It has an I in a diamond on the bottom.
 I am finding it contained a hair tonic. It takes a screw cap and the opening is very narrow at the top making it difficult to clean.
 I appreciate any information.


----------



## botlguy (Sep 10, 2013)

I believe you've got it all except that it dates from the 1950s - 60s and has little to very little collectible value. It held a "Stinkum up Juice" as we used to call it. It was definitely a hair product but more of a cologne for men to use on their hair. That was in the days when I had hair.


----------



## epackage (Sep 10, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJlnAugXSRk


----------



## bottlerocket (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks Jim. Very entertaining commercial epackage, thank you.


----------



## madman (Sep 13, 2013)

hmm that bottle looks 30s to me whats on the bottom?


----------



## bottlerocket (Sep 13, 2013)

Hello madman, on the bottom there is a diamond with an I inside of it.


----------



## bottlerocket (Sep 13, 2013)

Picture of bottom


----------



## madman (Sep 14, 2013)

nice! in 1929 the illinois glass co. merged with the owens bottle co.  so that dates the bottle before 1929 ilike its keeper in my book


----------



## bottlerocket (Sep 14, 2013)

Thats great info. Thanks


----------

